# Thank You



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Just thought that i would post a quick note to thank everyone on this site. As you may be able to tell from some of my previous posts i am a complete novice. Its been very refreshing and interesting to read some of the posts. All the replies that i've had to any enquiries have been very helpful.

Once again, thanks to everyone for your understanding!

Mr Teatime (Shawn)


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Can't believe nobody has replied to this.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

we tried ignoring him in the hope he'd go away h34r:

you must have too much time on your hands dragging up old threads, shouldn't you be nailing 3/4 ply to your window frames?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Can't believe nobody has replied to this.


In the old days people here were polite wheras nowadays we'd just say "Shawn, don't be a pain in the arse & fu*k right off!" :lol: :lol: :lol:

Puul


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

pg tips said:


> you must have too much time on your hands dragging up old threads, shouldn't you be nailing 3/4 ply to your window frames?


My wife's taking care of that...my role is to run around the house screaming.







:fear:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

How and why :blink:

:lol::lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Just thought that i would post a quick note to thank everyone on this site. As you may be able to tell from some of my previous posts i am a complete novice. Its been very refreshing and interesting to read some of the posts. All the replies that i've had to any enquiries have been very helpful.
> 
> Once again, thanks to everyone for your understanding!
> 
> Mr Teatime (Shawn)


What a creep :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Ahhh bless his cotton socks :lol:


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> Ahhh bless his cotton socks :lol:


you mean the ones he wears with his sandals :lol:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

And if we stop adding to the thread in the next few days, he will never know it got resurrected. :blink:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nursegladys said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh bless his cotton socks :lol:
> ...


I bet they`re orange :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> > Stuart Davies said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

b11ocx said:


> And if we stop adding to the thread in the next few days, he will never know it got resurrected. :blink:


Bump.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

b11ocx said:


> And if we stop adding to the thread in the next few days, he will never know it got resurrected. :blink:


bunch of fuggers :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

:shout: Welcome back Shawn


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

cheers 

good to be back and ignoring the 710


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nice to have you back big fella.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Nice to have you back big fella.


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Shawn, judging by your photograph the treatment seems to have worked.....









Did it hurt............? :butcher:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Chippychap said:


> Shawn, judging by your photograph the treatment seems to have worked.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------

